# Pizza Fatty on the Kamado Kooker



## mtm408 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got an MES 40 ordered but wanted to smoke a Fatty and couldn't wait.  Broke out the Kamado Kooker and threw on a pizza fatty with some hickory chunks.  Temps were in the teens but not an issue for lump charcoal.  Not bad for a first attemp.













B5AAF158.jpg



__ mtm408
__ Dec 30, 2012


















166850E0.jpg



__ mtm408
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## smoking b (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like another great fatty! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  You may want to consider getting an AMNPS for your MES. It will make things a lot easier. Here is a link

http://www.amazenproducts.com/  Just something to think about...


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 30, 2012)

looks great !!!


----------



## mtm408 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.  It's already on the list.  Been doing a lot of reading on the site and it seemed like a smart combo.


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks awesome man...I really need to do another one. You people make me hungry!


----------



## therealfrosty (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done sir! i'm gonna have to try making a pizza one.


----------

